# Paint filled Aluminum Engraving



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

We need to do some engraving in 1/8" Aluminum. About .040~.063" deep.
They need to paint filled. We've tried this before and it was hideous.
Used one-shot paint along w/ primer and it crazed.
Anyone out there know what paint to fill and avoid those issues.
Our finish guy we send out to is mad swamped and wont be to
get our project done in time. 

What about an epoxy type Black fill?
The panels are prefinished w/ grain & lacquered. Then masked
for the engrave. All these years depending on others and not
one minute to know the process, finish guy aint saying naught !??!?!
Might have to deck'm.

Thanks all.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

use tinted epoxy and a syringe..


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Model airplane paint is what I've used in the jewelry industry.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Ronnie ask your paint guy how and what he uses.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

hawkeye10 said:


> Ronnie ask your paint guy how and what he uses.


He replied... "Does Macy's tell Gimbels?" nice try.



mark greenbaum said:


> Model airplane paint is what I've used in the jewelry industry.


Hmm... will have to go to the hobby shop later.



Stick486 said:


> use tinted epoxy and a syringe..


Stick... I thought of that but figured it may interfere w/ the vinyl mask
thats on it. Wont hurt to try.

Yes we have #25/49 Hypo bottles used for Resin bond.

Sounds like a deal all!

Thanks a batch


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

With that answer from the finish guy I'd tell him that I'll be finding a new finish guy. Aluminum usually requires a treatment in order for paint to stick well to it. I found this article that explains it, hope it helps you. https://www.hunker.com/13412934/what-kind-of-paint-adheres-to-aluminum


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I have only painted aluminum one time I used Rust-Oleum® Professional Aluminum Primer Spray seems to work ok


----------



## hagheid (Jan 26, 2017)

For Aluminium you must use an Etch Primer ( Use a mask even if it's a mere whiff of an aerosol!) but some enamels might react so the tedious test piece is essential


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

fingernail polish???


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Interesting. I've never painted aluminum, that I can recall, so asked google. And came up with this. I didn't look any further, as this seems to answer all your problems. Maybe. LOL Anyway, sounds like they actually know what they are talking about.
https://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/threads/painting-new-and-bare-aluminum.125949/


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

kklowell said:


> With that answer from the finish guy I'd tell him that I'll be finding a new finish guy. Aluminum usually requires a treatment in order for paint to stick well to it. I found this article that explains it, hope it helps you. https://www.hunker.com/13412934/what-kind-of-paint-adheres-to-aluminum


Meh, thats fine. I can run around the fence to find a way in the yard. We've been back n forth thru the years, no biggie.



Semipro said:


> I have only painted aluminum one time I used Rust-Oleum® Professional Aluminum Primer Spray seems to work ok


Hah! I've used it too. Didnt occur to me tho. I was more looking towards filling it. Going to try. Thx!



hagheid said:


> For Aluminium you must use an Etch Primer ( Use a mask even if it's a mere whiff of an aerosol!) but some enamels might react so the tedious test piece is essential


Yes, like Semipro pointed out. I must be nodding off with the usual things around. Typically an ugly green tone like an army tank.



Stick486 said:


> fingernail polish???


Out of the 100 some odd bottles wifey has, some of which are probably no good, I cant find black and I aint mixing them to look like it. Besides, they stink.



JOAT said:


> Interesting. I've never painted aluminum, that I can recall, so asked google. And came up with this. I didn't look any further, as this seems to answer all your problems. Maybe. LOL Anyway, sounds like they actually know what they are talking about.
> https://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/threads/painting-new-and-bare-aluminum.125949/


THANK YOU @JOAT !!
I havent been to JJ in a good while and those guys definitely know their game. Good inspiration there even if it's irrelated.

Google can be a pita at times, bringing up info from 2004 and after the first 8 or so listings it goes off track and Alibaba wants to sell you bulk underwears.
Either that looking thru images, pinterest is everywhere and when you click on it the pic is small. Click again and your searching for it only to find it and the
link is bunk. Lol

Tomoro is another day... see what happens.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

UglySign said:


> Google can be a pita at times, bringing up info from 2004 and after the first 8 or so listings it goes off track and Alibaba wants to sell you bulk underwears.
> Either that looking thru images, pinterest is everywhere and when you click on it the pic is small. Click again and your searching for it only to find it and the
> link is bunk. Lol


Yeah, but some of that old stuff can be interesting, anyway I'll put up with it, but now I'll be looking for a good buy on bulk boxers. Besides, when I use google it turns up some of my best inspirations, the ones I wasn't even close to looking for. 

Pinterest sucks. For all of the reasons you said, and it is so damn hard to navigate thru and actually find what you got on there for in the first place. I find I get directed to Ted more and more too.


----------

